# Empfehlt mir ein gutes Point-Click Adventure



## don-omar (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

suche für mich und meine Frau ein gutes Point Click Adventure.
zuletzt haben wir Geimakte Tunguska 1-3 und Baphomets Fluch gespielt...
Ähnliche Spiele wären toll. 

Danke Im Vorraus.. !!!


----------



## Shona (2. Februar 2014)

Die Deponia Triologie^^ 

Deponia on Steam (Teil 1)
Chaos on Deponia on Steam (Teil 2)
Goodbye Deponia on Steam (Teil 3)

Oder
Edna & Harvey: Harvey's New Eyes on Steam
Edna & Harvey: The Breakout on Steam


Falls du Steam nicht magst die Spiele gibt es auch alle auf GOG.com


----------



## OrangeApple (2. Februar 2014)

Die "Black Mirror" Reihe fand ich sehr gut. Fesselnde Geschichte und hat keine hohen Hardware-Anforderungen. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gamestracker (2. Februar 2014)

"So Blonde" 

ist auch ganz nett  

Sonst kannst du auch das Fan Adventure "Zak Mc Kracken Between Time and Space"  kostenlos downloaden.

Gruß ich


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Februar 2014)

Von Baphomets Fluch ist doch gerade erst ein neuer Teil erschienen: Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse Season Pass for download $24.99 - GOG.com (die Serie heißt Broken Sword im englischen Original)


----------



## Thallassa (2. Februar 2014)

Journey of a Roach fand ich noch witzig.

Botanicula und Machinarium sollte man noch erwähnen, wobei Botanicula leicht beschwippst nochmal deutlich mehr Spaß macht, als nüchtern ^^


----------



## Shona (2. Februar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Von Baphomets Fluch ist doch gerade erst ein neuer Teil erschienen: Broken Sword 5 - the Serpent's Curse Season Pass for download $24.99 - GOG.com (die Serie heißt Broken Sword im englischen Original)


 Der neue Teil ist aber noch nicht komplett, bisher gibt es nur den ersten Teil und der zweite soll im 1Q2014 erscheinen 
Somit kann er nur die ersten 3-4h spielen (oder auch länger kommt drauf an wie gut er ist) und muss dann warten^^

Ansonsten hier ein paar kleine Listen von allen Point & Click Adventure die ich kenne und gespielt habe  neben den oben genannten


Maniac Mansion
Day of the Tentacle (Maniac Mansion 2)
Zak McKracken and the Alien Mindbenders
Loom
Indiana Jones and the last Crusade
Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Sam & Max - Hit the Road
Gobliiins
Gobliins 2 - The Prince Buffoon
Goblins 3
Vollgas (Full Throttle)
The Dig
The Secret of Monkey Island
Monkey Island 2 - LeChuck's Revenge
The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition
Monkey Island 2 - LeChuck's Revenge - Special Edition
Leisure Suit Larry - The Land of the Lounge Lizards
Leisure Suit Larry - The Land of the Lounge Lizards: Reloaded
Leisure Suit Larry 2 - Larry Goes Looking for Love
Leisure Suit Larry 3 - Pursuit of the Pulsating Pectorals
Leisure Suit Larry 5 - A Little Undercover Work
Leisure Suit Larry 6 - Shape Up or Slip Out
Leisure Suit Larry 7 - Yacht nach Liebe
Beneath a Steel Sky
Flight of the Amazon Queen
Lure of the Temptress
Simon the Sorcerer
Simon the Sorcerer II

*Werbespiele*


Abenteuer Europa (SPD)
Action in Hollywood (Bifi)
Arnie goes 4 Gold (Bank Austria)
Berlin Connection (Berliner Morgenpost)
Das Erbe (Bundesamt für Umwelt)
Das Telekommando kehrt zurück (Telekom)
Dunkle Schatten (Bundes-Ministerium des Inneren)
Dunkle Schatten 2 (Bundes-Ministerium des Inneren)

*Fan Adventures*


Baphomets Fluch 2.5
Die neuen Abenteuer des Zak McKracken
LeChuck Stories
Maniac Mansion Deluxe 1.4
Maniac Mansion Mania (Viele Staffeln und Episoden einfach mal Googlen)
Patrimonium
Zak McKracken: between time and space


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Der neue Teil ist aber noch nicht komplett, bisher gibt es nur den ersten Teil und der zweite soll im 1Q2014 erscheinen
> Somit kann er nur die ersten 3-4h spielen (oder auch länger kommt drauf an wie gut er ist) und muss dann warten^^



Immerhin sind da schon beide Teile im Preis inbegriffen. Teil 1 hat nach Angaben der User schon eine Spielzeit von 5-6 Stunden; sprich die durchschnittsspielzeit eines Shooters  *SCNR*. Und vom englischen Namen nicht irritieren lassen - das Spiel ist in 6 Sprachen erhältlich



> Ansonsten hier ein paar kleine Listen von allen Point & Click Adventure die ich kenne und gespielt habe  neben den oben genannten
> 
> 
> Maniac Mansion
> ...


 
Tolle Liste, die meisten davon habe ich auch gezockt. Was imo aber auf jeden fall noch fehlt in dieser Aufzählung sind neben den anderen Sierra Adventurereihen (King's Quest, Freddy Pharkas, Space Quest) vor allem Normality und Discworld. Normality ist abgefahren und düster, Discworld einfach nur abgefahren schräg und ein Must für Kenner der Buchreihe.


----------



## Shona (3. Februar 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Immerhin sind da schon beide Teile im Preis inbegriffen. Teil 1 hat nach Angaben der User schon eine Spielzeit von 5-6 Stunden; sprich die durchschnittsspielzeit eines Shooters  *SCNR*. Und vom englischen Namen nicht irritieren lassen - das Spiel ist in 6 Sprachen erhältlich


Ich weiss da ich ihn habe und ich spiele die spiele seit jeher im O-Ton 

 Nur das mit den 5-6 Stunden kommt nicht hin oder ich habe zuviele Broken Sword gespielt (habe den ersten Teil 4x :p - Original Retail,  GoG, Steam,  Android) da ich den neuen Teil in 4h durchgespielt habe  

Muss aber auch gestehen das die Rätsel viel zu einfach sind bzw.  es das einfachste Broken Sword ist das ich je gespielte habe.

Wenn ich beim ersten Teil nur an das Sliding Puzzles denke wird mir gleich wieder schlecht. Aber hab die Lösung dafür vor Jahren auf YT hochgaden,  damit nicht jeder daran verzweifeln muss. (Video: 10 Minuten - Zeit bis ich das Rätsel gelöst habe: 2h) 

Du haste auch recht das einige spiele fehlen aber die habe ich nie gespielt und was ich nicht gespielt habe empfehle ich nicht :p


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2014)

Bei den Aufzählungen fehlen mir noch:
Syberia (1/2)
The Longest Journey
The Moment of Silence
Overclocked(nicht wirklich klassisch aber immernoch P&C)


----------



## JPW (3. Februar 2014)

The Dig


----------



## Sandercrab (5. Februar 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Die Deponia Triologie^^
> 
> Deponia on Steam (Teil 1)
> Chaos on Deponia on Steam (Teil 2)
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen!! Jedoch brauchst du diesen bestimmt Humor, aber wenn du den hast musst du unbedingt die Deponia Trilogie ausprobieren! (Es gibt auch sämtliche Let's Plays davon beispielsweise von Gronkh)


----------



## orca113 (5. Februar 2014)

Mir hat Black Sails gut gefallen das spielt auf einem Geisterschiff.


----------



## Asteroids (5. Februar 2014)

Noch einer der mit seiner besseren Hälfte Adventures zockt. 

Unsere Highlights im letzten Jahr:

Black Mirror (Teil 1, 2 und 3)
Hat Spaß gemacht und die Stimmung war super. Die Story war aber leider etwas vorhersehbar.

The Walking Dead
Aufgrund kniffliger Entscheidungen und den daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen ist Streit am Computer vorprogrammiert. Im Nachhinein konnte wir aber immer darüber lachen. 
Ach ja, großartige und fesselnde Story.

Season 2 bzw. Teil 2 von The Walking Dead haben wir noch nicht, da wir die zweite Staffel am Stück spielen wollen, aber die Vorfreude darauf ist groß.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

Scratches: Director's Cut
Dark Fall: Lost Souls

Die beiden sorgen für spannende Nächte!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Oh ja Baphomtes Fluch einfach geil und als Alternative Jack Keane. Grim Fandango fand ich damals auch recht nett


----------



## DreiBitALU (6. April 2015)

Auf jeden Fall:
The Book of unwritten Tales !

Sehr gut, hat mich ein wenig an die Edna/Harvey Spiele erinnertm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2015)

Monkey Island, Syberia, Geheimakte Tunguska, Sam & Max, Clever & Smart ...


----------



## Munro22983 (8. April 2015)

Hi,

habe auf meinem Blog unter Der Spielführer ? gamer83.de dazu ein paar gute Titel empfohlen...


----------

